# Abgebrannte Lindsay Lohan kann man jetzt buchen - Es muss schnell Geld her



## beachkini (19 Dez. 2012)

​*Lindsay Lohan erfährt derzeit wohl zum ersten Mal, was es bedeutet in finanziellen Engpass zu haben. Wegen Steuerschulden wurden die Konten der 26-Jährigen eingefroren. Nun muss schnell neues Geld her. Doch Lindsays Management hat da schon einen Plan.*
Shopping-Touren und wilde Partys bezahlen sich eben nicht von alleine - auch wenn Charlie Sheen, 46, für Lindsay bereits einen dicken Batzen Schulden beglichen hat, das Leben als Hollywood-Star ist teuer.

Wie also möglichst schnell zu Cash kommen? Ihre Künstleragentur hat da schon eine Idee: Ab sofort soll die eigentliche Schauspielerin für Auftritte auf Hochzeiten und Bar Mitzwahs gebucht werden können.

Wie die "New York Post" berichtet, heißt es in einer E-Mail der Agentur "123Talent", die auch mit Lindsays Vermarktung betraut ist:"Bucht jetzt eine der größten Hollywood Filmstars – Lindsay Lohan!" Weiterhin wird beschrieben, dass die 26-Jährige für jede Art von Events zu buchen sei.

Stellt sich die Frage, welche Braut Lindsay auf ihrer Hochzeit, geschweige denn welcher Mutter die Skandalnudel auf der Bar Mitzwahs ihres Kindes haben will. 

Eine wahre Lösung ihrer Probleme scheint diese Idee wohl also nicht zu sein. 
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## DonEnrico (19 Dez. 2012)

JunggesellenabschiedOhne Braut und Schwiegermutter, wäre doch ne gute Lösung!:thumbup:


----------



## tommie3 (19 Dez. 2012)

Das nenn ich mal eine Karriere!
Auf den Porno müssen wir bestimmt nicht mehr lange warten.


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Dez. 2012)

Die würde ich auch nicht einladen, die säuft mir ja alles weg


----------



## MetalFan (19 Dez. 2012)

> *"Bucht jetzt eine der größten Hollywood Filmstars – Lindsay Lohan!"*



happy010 rofl3

Sie hat damals gut angefangen und dann so ein Abstieg (in jeder Hinsicht) - schade!


----------



## Rumpelmucke (20 Dez. 2012)

Was kost die denn so pro Stunde? Auch bis zum Schluss?


----------



## krawutz (20 Dez. 2012)

Einstampfen und unter strengen Auflagen neu machen.


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2012)

für ne Nacht würd ich die schon buchen


----------



## comatron (20 Dez. 2012)

In der letzten Priol-Sendung sagte jemand über uns, dass wir Titten mit Talent verwechseln.
Wir sind da wohl nicht allein.


----------



## Chamser81 (20 Dez. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> für ne Nacht würd ich die schon buchen



Bis zu dieser Art von Buchung dauert es wohl nicht mehr allzu lange!


----------



## Brian (20 Dez. 2012)

Also mir tut sie nur leid,sie war so ein grosses Schauspieltalent und jetzt tritt sie alles in die Tonne,sehr schade Lindsay hoffe sie bekommt nochmal die Kurve und das meine ich nicht ironisch,gruss Brian...:thumbup:


----------



## Snoop97 (21 Dez. 2012)

Großes Schauspieltalent? Hmm, keine Ahnung. In den Filmen die ich von ihr gesehen habe, fand ich sie ziemlich durchschnittlich.

Dennoch tut sie mir auch leid, denn sie war mal ein wirklich hübsches Mädel... Bis sie sich - wie so viele andere Teeniestars - im Drogen- und Partysumpf verlor. 

Ach Lindsay.


----------



## kuchenbäcker (21 Dez. 2012)

Ich sage: Sie ist selbst verantwortlich für ihr Leben. Von ganz oben nach fast ganz unten. Da ist sie ja nicht der oder die Einzige im Biz


----------

